# Eaton AFCI breaker trips and flashes 6 times



## RAL238 (May 20, 2018)

It means self-test has failed. Something is wrong with the breaker and it should be replaced.


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

RAL238 said:


> It means self-test has failed. Something is wrong with the breaker and it should be replaced.



Thanks for the info. I see from Eaton's website that these breakers have a lifetime warranty. Will they likely send me a new one out if I give them a call? Is Eaton good about honoring their lifetime warranties?


----------



## RAL238 (May 20, 2018)

It's certainly worth a call to Eaton to inquire about the warranty replacement. I know for some other products, they want you to submit a request in writing and then they may possibly ask you to send the defective part back to them. So call and see what they require. Would be nice if all it takes is a phone call, but I'd be surprised if it is that simple.


----------



## BluegrassGuy (Mar 19, 2017)

RAL238 said:


> It's certainly worth a call to Eaton to inquire about the warranty replacement. I know for some other products, they want you to submit a request in writing and then they may possibly ask you to send the defective part back to them. So call and see what they require. Would be nice if all it takes is a phone call, but I'd be surprised if it is that simple.



Rather than all that B.S., I would simply buy a new one from HD, replace it, then put the defective one into the package and return it as such. It will end up back at the manufacturer anyway, and you won't have to wait for your replacement. And why should you? It's not your fault.


----------



## Jim moca (Oct 9, 2020)

RAL238 said:


> It means self-test has failed. Something is wrong with the breaker and it should be replaced.
> 
> 
> Studly said:
> ...





RAL238 said:


> It means self-test has failed. Something is wrong with the breaker and it should be replaced.


My breaker also failed showing 6 flashes ,but is working now. No trips this month. It's only 3 yrs old.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

BluegrassGuy said:


> Rather than all that B.S., I would simply buy a new one from HD, replace it, then put the defective one into the package and return it as such. It will end up back at the manufacturer anyway, and you won't have to wait for your replacement. And why should you? It's not your fault.


No it won't. HD doesn't care. It will get put back on the shelf waiting on the nexr poor soul. I bought a defective spa pack from them. I wrote all over the box, and and the panel itself. I went back in a week later, and there was the box with my writing all over it on the shelf.


----------



## stevieg (Nov 11, 2021)

FYI - Had same issue with a 20 amp CH Eaton circuit breaker, called Eaton at 877-386-2273, option 2, then option 1 and it will be replaced free of charge. They are not requiring the old one to be sent back. Very easy to do, and very good customer service. Did not require anything other than telling them I had the breaker and that it was tripping repetitively and flashing 6 times.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Ya HD has gone the road of putting returned merch back on the shelves. I ceased spending money with them after I got the same defective part 2 times. They had to order it in for me. 
That is a service I can live without.


----------



## BluegrassGuy (Mar 19, 2017)

SW Dweller said:


> Ya HD has gone the road of putting returned merch back on the shelves. I ceased spending money with them after I got the same defective part 2 times. They had to order it in for me.
> That is a service I can live without.


You need to tell them specifically that the part is defective, then they will put a colored sticker on it at the returns register. It will not be returned to stock. However, if you don't say anything, then it will be.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Ya like I did not do that. Taught long ago to mark defective material. Always do.
Federated electronics stores did this in Phoenix. I returned 8 modems all marked bad. They had a shrink wrap machine in the back and had employees rewrapping the products, so maybe they could sell one and the person buying them would not return it.
Attorney General of AZ shut them down about the time they were being sued in California.

The WWW did not exist and the best one could do to communicate with the planet was using the newsgroups. Worked much better from a University campus.


----------



## seharper (Mar 17, 2020)

Studly said:


> I have an Eaton AFCI 15 amp CH breaker that has worked fine for about 2 years and now it trips and then blinks 6 times. Anyone know what that means? I reset it, and it blinks 6 times over and over for a few minutes and then it trips again. This even happens when I have everything unplugged from the circuit's outlets.


That's not enough of a test. Remove the hot and neutral circuit wires from it (not the pigtail). Give it a try then. 

If that clears it, then it's a circuit problem. Put another circuit on this breaker and this AFCI circuit on that AFCI breaker. 




stevieg said:


> FYI - Had same issue with a 20 amp CH Eaton circuit breaker, called Eaton at 877-386-2273, option 2, then option 1 and it will be replaced free of charge. They are not requiring the old one to be sent back. Very easy to do, and very good customer service.


Yes, but that's not criminal fraud rationalized by a silly story, so what fun is it?


----------



## B. Kelly (Nov 23, 2021)

FYI... Just had this breaker's 15 amp version with the same situation--kept popping and error code 6 upon turning it back on.

Called +1-877-386-2273, Opt 2, Opt 2, Opt 1 and was put on hold for a few minutes, then they offered to call me back. I accepted that offer and received a call within five minutes, told them the problem, they collected all my info and are sending me two replacements, in case I have a problem with another. No questions asked; no need to return the defective item.

Excellent customer service! I cannot remember the last time (if ever) I have had a better customer service experience.


----------



## OodayItwayOurselfyay (4 mo ago)

I have the same issue, and the number above still works, but the options are incorrect for residential breakers. Fortunately the guy who answered was very friendly and transferred me. Two new breakers on the way next week.


----------

